# What tricks can your betta do?



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Just out of curiosity....
I was wondering what tricks you've taught your betta to do?
Mine can eat out off my finger, lol.

Any others?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I had one that would bite a string to get fed. I had been going to add a bell eventually. Had another that would flare on cue at a pencil eraser.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

My fish know how to swim OO BEAT THAT I AM T3H ROXORS


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh yeah, my fish play dead... i think...


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine sings _Nessun Dorma_ and sounds just like Pavoratti!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Record it! I wanna see!


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

How do you teach a beta to do tricks? I'm particularly curious with the string one. Can you teach me how to do that?


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> Mine sings Nessun Dorma and sounds just like Pavoratti!


LMAO...awesome image in my head from that one!


----------



## toadstoool (Apr 29, 2006)

My blue and white betta just goes to the spot where I feed him and hits the top of the water. The blue and red one I got yesturday is playing dead but he's ok.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Mine Dances to George strait_


goerge strait you listen to him:shock: 

my fish start freaking out when they hear him:mrgreen: lol


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Samurai (my avatar; a copper/black over-halfmoon) does not really sing like Pavoratti; he's better!


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

My Mario can jump right out of the itty bitty air hole in his aquarium. I found him on the floor the other morning. :rip: Mario

Kay


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow...that is not a good trick. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

mine can eat hikari betta balls....

that's impressive, right?

....
:|


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Aw, thank you Jon. 

I guess every cloud has a silver lining though. Today I stopped into Petco and found the cutest little crown tail. His body is light pink and his fins are dark pink or bright red and his crown tail has nice baby blue markings with the red. He's awesome!  I also bought a new plant for the tank.

Since Mario jumped but was otherwise healthy I just did a 90% water change and added the new plant. The tank is heated and filtered. He seems very happy and active already!

Kay


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

My Betta can't do any tricks at the moment. I just bought him. I was wondering if you think Bettas get lonely? Could I add anything into his 2g bowl? A Guppy perhaps?


Tess


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

They don't really get lonely, but I would not add anything else to the bowl...except a heater if the water is too cold. You could also get another betta and keep it in another bowl next to him with a card in between. Every day, let them flare at each other...they like that.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

some apple snails for the friend, they dont do much but they keep the substrate clean!!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> goerge strait you listen to him:shock:
> 
> my fish start freaking out when they hear him:mrgreen: lol



well guess what Baby-Baby? mine betta grins!! whenever i play the banjo i take gilligan and put him in with a female and they do a howdown!!!

i am gonna be building him a 'mini' banjo, so we can pick, and Grin!!!

listen to Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs and the Foggy Mountai Boys, best band ever, they kick goerge ''straits'.*.*.*.*.butt!

some good bands you should listen too, along with goergy.

Flatt and Scruggs
Jimmy Martin the best country/bluegrass singer ever, besides flatt
the osborne bros, awesome banjur pickin' very good voice
stanlet bros/ralph stanley, the one and only style of banjo pickin (his way)
Bill Monroe, you may not ike him but he is the best tenor/singer out there, him and flatt have done some of the best songs ever written together


----------

